# Dropping your Vape ....



## shaunnadan (10/10/14)

im sure im not the only person who goes into a panic and has a heart attack when ever i drop my vape. its to a point now that i worry more than i would had i dropped my iphone....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

I know what your talking about, I'm a real clats. Always dropping stuff. My iPhone don't get nearly as much care as my Reo. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/10/14)

Fortunately I have never dropped any of my kit - yet. Somehow I don't think it would stand up to the same abuse my poor unprotected HTC One goes through.

I have however toppled over my Twisps, MVP, BEC and even the Magneto on the desk next to my notebook so many times it's not even funny any more. I'm just not sure who gets the biggest 'skrik' every time, me or the cats, monkeys & the rest of the family trying to catch some Zs.

High time for a Vape stand tucked somewhere in the far corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (10/10/14)

Dropped my sx350 In a hana box with a kayfun ontop once. Hands was full and just as I got out the bakkie it slipped onto the paving and the kayfun split in 2. Only cosmetic damage and the plastic window on the kayfun just popped out and dit not even break and all works perfectly fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

i havent dropped a mod yet. but one has rolled off my desk. needless to say new nautilus glass was required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (10/10/14)

Reo - Thrice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Dropped my Reo a few time, no damage other than some character. Worst damage was when it landed on my bare toes once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/10/14)

best one i ever did was to drop my VTR , mistake was to try to break it's fall with my foot , took ages for my toe to recover .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/10/14)

Andre said:


> Dropped my Reo a few time, no damage other than some character. Worst damage was when it landed on my bare toes once.



ouch! 

I feel sorry for the things that reos fall onto, 

My grand fell on the laminated wooden floor at work and left a gash on the wood. The reo left the fight untouched!


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

Dropping the Reo is of no serious concern, the risk lies in bending over to pick it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Shako (10/10/14)

Aerotank mega 3 times chipped twice (The glass is quite thick) still going along with the Vision spinner 2 (Vision spinner black with lots of scratchers).
SX350 mod 4 times with the Kayfun(Cracked the pyrex by the thread).
Evod set twice. Aerotank mini 3 times glass broke on the 3rd time. Vamo v3 twice.


----------



## Riaz (10/10/14)

i make sure my mods are always secure

they fall over on the desk though, but never on the floor


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

I've dropped and broken 2 Nautilus's and now use the stainless steel tank on the rare occasional I take one with me...


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (10/10/14)

I dropped my Kanger Tech Emow with the Vision Spinner 2 today for the first time. I was getting in the car and was placing it in the door space that holds stuff. Well I missed and it fell about a foot and landed on the brick drive way. I freaked out! I just knew the glass was broken and the juice would be leaking out. I picked up and inspected it, and was shocked there was no damage or scratch where the impact was. As I write this and think about it, I am still in shock there was no damage. So now I am wondering if it would have fallen just a little higher, that would have damaged it. Don't want to find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

